# First Ever Soil Test Results



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

Got the results of my first ever soil test this past week. After living here since 1996 I thought it was time . Honestly though, I only started my lawn journey a couple of years ago and am trying to up my game.

I live in north Fort Worth, our soils have a fairly high PH anyhow so that wasn't super surprising. I somehow selected the incorrect version of the test so Nitrogen isn't listed. I feed 1 lb/1k of Ammonium Sulfate monthly during peak growing season.

Samples were taken in my back yard only, @ 8-10 plugs from a depth of 3-4". Heavy clay starts about 6-12" below the surface.

With that out of the way, any suggestions or interpretations would be greatly appreciated!



Thanks for your help, BP


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

bump for help/advice


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

You may have better luck posting in the nutrients and soil fertility forum


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks, moved to nutrients and soil forum. Messaged a moderator to have them delete this topic.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are soil remediation guidelines here on the forum:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165
It discusses lowering pH with elemental sulphur.

The soil test is saying you have a high level of phosphorus but only a medium level of potassium and is recommending 3 lb of potassium per 1000 sq ft over the course of a year. Can you find 0-0-50? Since it also recommends a bit of magnesium, KMag or SulPoMag could be a source for some potassium. And there are fertilizers with nitrogen and potassium but little phosphorus so that's another option.

Your CEC (cation exchange capacity) indicates that your soil holds onto nutrients well.


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank you

I'll read through the guidelines.

Much appreciated!


----------

